# Papworth Trust - Cambridgeshire April 2014



## steve2109 (Apr 12, 2014)

It been a long time since I posted anything on here probably due to my lack of exploring ! This is one I looked at last year and finally got round to doing. 

The Papworth Trust is a leading disability charity which support over 20,000 people each year through a wide range of services in the home and the community. They have moved to a new purpose built facility now and their old premises satnd empty now and probably going to be demolished as the new housing estate being built gradually encroaches. Most of the building are empty but there is remarkably little evidence of graffiti or Chavs which made a nice change !!

Below is a history of the trust and then the pictures..


Papworth Trust is almost 100 years old
Started in 1917 as a tuberculosis settlement, Papworth Trust has always worked with disabled people.

For the last 50 years, our work has focused on providing disabled people with employment support, accommodation, care, advice and other services.

Our history
The Trust owes its beginnings to Dr (later Sir) Pendrill Varrier-Jones, a social pioneer who founded the Cambridgeshire Tuberculosis Colony.

The colony later became the Papworth village settlement and the forerunner of Papworth Trust. Varrier-Jones' vision was to create not just a hospital or rehabilitation centre for TB patients, but a whole community.

The colony began at Bourn in Cambridgeshire in 1917. However Varrier-Jones soon collected enough funding (£6,000) to purchase Papworth Hall, and the colony moved to the village of Papworth Everard the following year. With the hall came most of the land in the parish and, under Varrier-Jones' capable management, the colony rapidly expanded.

Although there were still many deaths from TB, the aim was to rehabilitate sufferers by providing treatment for them (surgery and 'fresh air') and by offering them appropriate work and housing.

Providing opportunities for work
When the hall became too small, a new hospital was built, along with new homes for the TB patients and their families. In the 1930s, factory buildings were also constructed, to enable patients who were well enough to work.

The Papworth Industries became a great financial success, expanding over many years under the trademark of 'Pendragon' Industries. They included the manufacture of travel goods, carpentry, cabinet making, leather work and printing.

Coach building was set up in 1947 making, amongst other vehicles, the Green Goddess fire trucks. Papworth also built vehicles for such customers as BT, Royal Mail, Parcelforce, St John Ambulance and the NHS Ambulance trusts.

Expanding services to disabled people
The Papworth village settlement continued to accommodate TB patients until 1957; some patients still live in the village. The principle of supporting people into independent living was gradually extended to a wide range of disabled people.

At that time, the settlement's guiding principle was the integration of people with different disabilities into the village community. The first disabled clients arrived in 1957, and the numbers of people in the village increased over the subsequent years.

Many disabled people came to Papworth for training, with some subsequently remaining in the village, and others returning home to work elsewhere. The hospital itself passed to the newly formed National Health Service in 1954.

Papworth Trust was created in 1963 in Papworth Everard, Cambridgeshire.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice shots here, but... you could of made the sofa


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 12, 2014)

''Slow walkers''


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 12, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Nice shots here, but... you could of made the sofa



I never touch or move anything !!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice one! N 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice to see you back!
Great post


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2014)

Good work Steve


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the history never realised the link to the Green Goddess fire engines,ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleydog (Apr 13, 2014)

Slow walkers, that's me! Thank you.


----------



## rapidman (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice report, ive been looking at this for ages as my grandad live opposite 
Local rumors say there tearing the place down to build more houses


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 22, 2014)

good work, I had a look at this a few months back and was sealed tight. Well done for getting cracking it.


----------

